# Meanwhile, in the rest of this world...



## semi-ambivalent (Oct 12, 2019)

Seen in this article








						Why macOS Catalina is breaking so many apps, and what to do about it
					

It’s a new age for Apple software, but that means being prepared for what might go wrong




					www.theverge.com
				



about bumps in the road for updating to MacOS Catalina:

"The same is not true for the Mac, which as a much more open platform..."

Thank goodness for relativism. Everywhere, Journalism takes a breather.


----------



## yuripv (Oct 12, 2019)

Users are never happy.  Microsoft keeping all kinds of old stuff: "Oh just look at that, 90's technologies, that OS is ugly"; Apple removing 32bit support: "Hey, you broke my legacy apps!". If you want to hate on something, there IS always a reason


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 12, 2019)

What pisses me off is that so many people think 32 bit hardware is so old.
Guess what Z2580 was released by Intel in late 2013.








						Products formerly Cloverview
					

Products formerly Cloverview product listing with links to detailed product features and specifications.




					ark.intel.com
				



So many people seem ignorant because they assume 32bit Arch is dead.
I used this argument in HN comments.
So Fedora and Ubuntu ditched support on a 6 year old CPU.
Shame on them and all the others who assume wrong.


----------



## Hakaba (Oct 12, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> What pisses me off is that so many people think 32 bit hardware is so old.


But Apple let you install Mac OS X only on mac hardware by licence.
The last 32bit mac is probably the core duo Mac mini (not sure) and this hardward don't support current OS X version.
So the breaking point is only for old software.


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 12, 2019)

Yes Gen1 MiniMac used 32 bit. That was from 2009.
I understand that Apple do not want you to access your files to push you into the cloud.
Lack of a usable USB port on many Apple products seemed ominous to me.
Would the Hackentosh community exist if Apple sold their OSX outright?
Look on craigslist and you will find many working old Macs with elCapitan and older because Apple dropped support.
Some with a nice 24" display.
Premium hardware discontinued to make you buy newer overpriced gear.
I haven't owned Apple since Mac SE.


----------



## Hakaba (Oct 12, 2019)

I have a macbook pro core duo (still working). But I replace my macbook pro 2013 with a PC laptop. (Working tool)
This laptop work in Xubuntu as I failed when I try to install freeBSD (and TrueOS) on it.
For me, Ubuntu is not better than OS X in upgrading policy...


----------



## CraigHB (Oct 12, 2019)

Apple does seem to forge ahead abandoning old tech in its wake.  For example my friend recently bought a MacBook and it only has USB C ports.  My Windows laptop I bought recently has one C port and the rest A ports. Desktop motherboards you buy right now have a good number of A ports, but only one or two C ports. 

In any case 32 bit may be dropped pretty quick for desktop/laptop, but it will probably remain alive and well for embedded stuff.  Though embedded usually does not run Windows or MacOS.  These days Linux and Android is most popular there.


----------



## obsigna (Oct 12, 2019)

I won’t upgrade to macOS 10.15 because of two software packets which I paid a hell a lot of money for, and even if I would be ready to pay for it once again, it won’t be the same. I am talking about Adobe Illustrator CS3 (Inkscape does simply not serve my needs) and MS Office for Mac. Both packets are not sold anymore but available only by subscription, i.e. I would not own my copy, and it can be revoked once a big leader in his great and unmatched wisdom thinks that the economy of the country where I live should be destroyed.

I don’t use MS office anymore, I never did happily anyway, and I got rid of the peers sending e-mails as word documents. Although, I yet depend on the Illustrator.


----------

